# Flickr - Group invites?



## Trever1t (Apr 12, 2014)

Before the change I could see group invites under my image with the comments. Now I get group invites (emails alert me) but when I go to the image I can not see them??? Where are the little blue invite buttons and how to add via the request?


----------



## Braineack (Apr 12, 2014)

This is something that broke when Flickr changed the UI in order to make all functions more difficult.


----------



## Trever1t (Apr 12, 2014)

So I can get requests but can't see them, oh bright!


----------



## Braineack (Apr 12, 2014)

But that new interface, man.  Looks pretty good.


----------



## EIngerson (Apr 12, 2014)

I'm not a fan. There was zero gain so why change it?


----------



## Braineack (Apr 12, 2014)

EIngerson said:


> I'm not a fan. There was zero gain so why change it?



because in this day and age: form > function.


----------



## Overread (Apr 12, 2014)

EIngerson said:


> I'm not a fan. There was zero gain so why change it?



Because otherwise we'd have the streets full of begging interface designers.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Apr 12, 2014)

All I know is Flickr/Yahoo got a new CEO... I used MyYahoo almost every day because I had it set for local news etc. - it was gone overnight and the so-called My Yahoo can't be personalized worth a hill of beans and I quit using it. Hardly have anything left on my Flickr page. They did a good job of making it the same crap as elsewhere and who needs that?? lol


----------



## DarkShadow (Apr 12, 2014)

Umm yep it's pretty pathetic what they did to it Facepalm. I had to open a thread here just to get help how to copy the BBCode.  The previous version you didn't need to be a brain surgeon to figure it out.


----------



## Derrel (Apr 12, 2014)

The new Flickr sucks. The new lady who took over...she came in and took a good thing and managed to make it worse. Bravo,lady,bravo! Give her another year at the helm and she'll manage to drive away more and more and more users to pay sites that actually offer what those users actually WANT, rather than her brain-dead ideas.


----------



## Scatterbrained (Apr 12, 2014)

Trever1t said:


> So I can get requests but can't see them, oh bright!


It should show up on your "Recent Activity" page.


----------



## Scatterbrained (Apr 12, 2014)

Braineack said:


> EIngerson said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not a fan. There was zero gain so why change it?
> ...


Meh, they just want to look more like 1x, but they don't realize that the 1x interface isn't exactly winning a heap of praise either.


----------



## Trever1t (Apr 12, 2014)

Scatterbrained said:


> Trever1t said:
> 
> 
> > So I can get requests but can't see them, oh bright!
> ...



Where is that? The main page?


----------



## DarkShadow (Apr 12, 2014)

Exactly This^^ Where is it.


----------



## EIngerson (Apr 12, 2014)

Overread said:


> EIngerson said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not a fan. There was zero gain so why change it?
> ...





lol, touche'


----------



## Scatterbrained (Apr 12, 2014)

On the header, it's in the drop down menu that appears when you hover over "You", which is next to "Flickr".


----------



## Trever1t (Apr 12, 2014)

OK that's it! Thanks everyone


----------



## Patriot (Apr 12, 2014)

vintagesnaps said:


> All I know is Flickr/Yahoo got a new CEO... I used MyYahoo almost every day because I had it set for local news etc. - it was gone overnight and the so-called My Yahoo can't be personalized worth a hill of beans and I quit using it. Hardly have anything left on my Flickr page. They did a good job of making it the same crap as elsewhere and who needs that?? lol



How much is a hill of beans worth?


----------



## Scatterbrained (Apr 12, 2014)

Patriot said:


> How much is a hill of beans worth?


That depends; how hungry are you?


----------



## NancyMoranG (Apr 14, 2014)

Derrel said:


> The new Flickr sucks. The new lady who took over...she came in and took a good thing and managed to make it worse. Bravo,lady,bravo! Give her another year at the helm and she'll manage to drive away more and more and more users to pay sites that actually offer what those users actually WANT, rather than her brain-dead ideas.



you forget to add, " and she will walkaway with staggering retirement fund." 
I just posted in Landscape Gallery that I couldn't "grab the BB code anymore" ..help..
Nancy


----------



## Braineack (Apr 14, 2014)

click the share icon, then the push pin icon. then select the size you want and then copy.

a simple two-click, options saved, workflow is now 4 clicks every time.


a CEO that wants her company to be the wave of the future but goes about it with a legacy approach is odd to me.


----------



## pixmedic (Apr 14, 2014)

Flickr? 


I didn't even touch her!


----------



## Braineack (Apr 15, 2014)

Braineack said:


> click the share icon, then the push pin icon. then select the size you want and then copy.
> 
> a simple two-click, options saved, workflow is now 4 clicks every time.



oh yeah, and i forget, you need to add a soft return, after you paste the link, between the image url and the image title because Flickr developers don't test code.


----------

